# Best Animation Institute in India



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys

 My younger brother sho just finished his B.E wants to have a career in animation. He is very good at drawing and even good with software's related to drawing(like Photoshop, 3DS Max basic level). Now what he is interested in is, Character Animation and Environment modelling for movies or games. I am pretty much confused, coz the only decent course i found at MAAC, having a duration of 2.5yrs, which obviously too long.

Can anyone suggest a course related to that and course duration must not exceed 15 months.

Any academy/institute, preferably in B'lore/Mumbai.

BTW @Mumbai guys,

 How is FXSchool  (Link : FX School -- VFX Institute, Animation Institute, Film School, Photography Courses) in Mumbai? Is it worth joining there? How's the quality?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

I'd suggest MAAC or Arena Multimedia for Animation.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'd suggest MAAC or Arena Multimedia for Animation.



Yesterday we went to MAAC and the course they offering related to Animation/VFX is for like 25 months. They cover everything like Web Designing to Cine lighting. But he don't want to learn anything other than Character Animation/Modelling/Environment Rendering kinda stuffs.

So please suggest some course which covers what he nees, within a time span of 12-15 months.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Well, I've no idea about what type of course they offer or the modules they includes.

Are you sure MAAC only have that one course??

Then try Arena instead.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, I've no idea about what type of course they offer or the modules they includes.
> 
> Are you sure MAAC only have that one course??
> 
> Then try Arena instead.



They offer a 1 year course called Diploma in Game Design and integration but when we inquire about the available courses here in a B'lore branch, they said, only 1 course is available that too for 2.5 years.

If i ask it in MAAC HQ will i get a proper reply?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> They offer a 1 year course called Diploma in Game Design and integration but when we inquire about the available courses here in a B'lore branch, they said, only 1 course is available that too for 2.5 years.
> 
> If i ask it in MAAC HQ will i get a proper reply?



May be that branch doesn't have all the course. I'm sure MAAC has many modules along with diff. courses, take a look at their site MAAC: Leaders in high-end 3D animation & VFX education for details and contact respective branch or look at Arena Animation: Animation, Web designing & Gaming education


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

I did my bit of research a week ago and after grasping all these details only we went there and inquire. But most of the courses i found in the site was not there in that branch and they are keen to make my brother enroll in that 2 yrs course.

I called their HQ and they told me that course i asked for available and we'll get back to you with the details in an  hour. Waiting for their call.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 5, 2011)

Good, see what happens.

Look, not all courses are offered at every branch. These is because of location and faculties available etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 5, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Good, see what happens.
> 
> Look, not all courses are offered at every branch. These is because of location and faculties available etc.



Yes, it seems to be. BTW I guess somewhere in B'lore this course is available.


----------



## Abhyu (Mar 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My younger brother sho just finished his B.E wants to have a career in animation. He is very good at drawing and even good with software's related to drawing(like Photoshop, 3DS Max basic level). Now what he is interested in is, Character Animation and Environment modelling for movies or games. I am pretty much confused, coz the only decent course i found at MAAC, having a duration of 2.5yrs, which obviously too long.
> 
> ...



Hello!

The only way to really know is to visit the various institutes you're considering... meet students and faculty... and get a feel for yourself.

At FX School, the reason over 20% of our students are from outstation is mainly because of the quality of education and training we provide.

Have you explored our fb pages to see the most current student work?

I am listing 3 of the most relevant (based on your interest) FX School fb pages for your perusal:

FX School fb page:
www.facebook.com/fxschool

Digital Painting fb page:
Digital Painting at FX School | Facebook

CG Animation fb page:
CG and Animation at FX School | Facebook

Good luck!

Abhyudaya Morarka
Director, FX School


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2013)

AIGA man its the best in India


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2013)

you guys are digging 2 yr old thread. You need to sleep a lot, i guess. 

(Don't quote me saying that i am also posting in old thread. I am just pointing you  )


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh lol never saw the date 



furious_gamer said:


> you guys are digging 2 yr old thread. You need to sleep a lot, i guess.
> 
> (Don't quote me saying that i am also posting in old thread. I am just pointing you  )



That guy the director he bumped it


----------

